# 2002 Sentra GXE (OEM Package option's)?



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

I just bought a 2002 Sentra GXE. I'm trying to ascertain exactly what "package" I have from the factory. I have an AM/FM/CD w/ 7 speakers. 2 in the pillars, 2 in the doors, 3 in the rear (2 rear deck + 1 sub).

I'm assuming the little translucent white box next to the passenger side speaker is the amp for the sub?

At this point I just need a new head unit for my XM (don't want to deal w/ the ROADY2, or any add on stuff, want a built in tuner and no wires).

Can I just go to Circuit City and buy a new head unit and plug and go, or is the amp and the sub going to cause problems w/ a new head unit?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

jvaruzzo said:


> I just bought a 2002 Sentra GXE. I'm trying to ascertain exactly what "package" I have from the factory. I have an AM/FM/CD w/ 7 speakers. 2 in the pillars, 2 in the doors, 3 in the rear (2 rear deck + 1 sub).
> 
> I'm assuming the little translucent white box next to the passenger side speaker is the amp for the sub?
> 
> ...


I am not an audio pro or anything but I think you will be fine as long as you get a head unit with a pre amp output.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

A new head unit wont be compatible with the stock system because the speakers have amps on them. If your going to upgrade your head unit, you need to upgrade everything. I would suggest getting a good head unit, a nice component set for the front stage, you dont need rear speakers, a 10 or 12" subwoofer, and amps for the both. You can do it the right way for about 800 dollars


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and don't go to circuit shitty or best (rape) buy.

check out the stickies on the board here and make your decisions from there.


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> and don't go to circuit shitty or best (rape) buy.
> 
> check out the stickies on the board here and make your decisions from there.


hahah  Yesterday I went to both. Didn't end up buying anything. I had priced out a new head unit, w/ the TERK Universal XM Tuner and Sony Link Adapter at Crutchfield and it came to $298 (including harnesses and face plates). 

Circuit City had the same Sony deck for $179 on sale, plus free installation. They also had the two XM Components for $50 and $50. $300 w/ free install right? Nope, somehow their quote was $500!!! additional charge for XM install, plus rediculous raping on the harnesses and dash kit.

Best Buy was $400 for exatly the same stuff installed. I went home and ordered from Crutchfield for $300. I've installed a few stereos before in previous cars (previous sentra) w/ out any problems. 

Thanks for the input folks.

Oh, also I was told by crutchfield that I could plug-n-play add a new head to the seven speaker system, but most likely the little mini-sub would be over powered at higher volume levels and distort. Then I read some posts that when people tried unplugging the sub it caused the entire system to fail. I'm a little apprehensive about that. Although at this point, I don't listen to a lot of "loud" music, and I'm pretty patient. As long as I can play "something" XM mainly, I'll be happy. Next month w/ new paychecks can come new speakers and a new sub 

Thanks for all the help, I'll keep you posted.

-Justin


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You have the 180 watt base system, the only amp is a tiny little one for the sub, it gets its signal from the signal going to the rear speakers and it sits inside a tray that hangs below the stock sub. The rest of the speakers are powered off of the headunit, which means you can replace the headunit and everything should work just fine. The only thing that _might_ not work is the stock sub, but that thing is so shitty anyway you would be better off just unplugging it (and it won't cause the system to fail).


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> You have the 180 watt base system, the only amp is a tiny little one for the sub, it gets its signal from the signal going to the rear speakers and it sits inside a tray that hangs below the stock sub. The rest of the speakers are powered off of the headunit, which means you can replace the headunit and everything should work just fine. The only thing that _might_ not work is the stock sub, but that thing is so shitty anyway you would be better off just unplugging it (and it won't cause the system to fail).


Sounds good. So, does that mean the translucent white box beside the passenger side rear speaker NOT the amp? (My sub is on the driver side). 

Also, is there any decent inexpensive mini-sub that will sound better and plug-n-play where the existing sub is now? (w/ out adding an amp and a box, etc)?

Thanks, 
Justin


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the little white box is just a "shield" so to speak for the center seat belt roller upper

I don't think you'll find anything that will work on that stock amp, I mean you can find plenty of 8" IB subs, even 6.5" IB subs, but none that will work well on like 20rms at 1ohm.


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

Installed the Sony CDX-F5705X yesterday. It was kind of a pain in the ass, I was dissapointed to see the cheap non-standard DIN bracket. It was very flexible and easily bent, as opposed to a typical 2 DIN chassis in the older sentra, that was just a metal box.

It was a bit scary wondering if the TERK Univeresal XM TUner and SONY XM Link ADapter would fit in the small space. They actually both JUST fit firmly and perfectly behind the A/C controls and lower storage bin. The XM Antenna was JUST too short. This aggrevated me, as the Sentra is in no means a large car, I would assume the XM antenna would accomodate most full-size vehicles, apparantly not. So now, the antenna wire is stretched accross the passenger side floor!  

The bezel from crutchfield was perfect, the stereo doesn't stick out very much, and there is just a hair's width clearance for the drop down display, which makes a very tight, fit look. No gaps or anything which is nice. 

The TORX T-25 screws securing the old unit were close to IMPOSSIBLE to get off. They were REALLY tight. I ended up having to use a pair of vice grips on the handle of the T-25 driver. 

The factory speakers w/ the new deck are very weird. Quietly a lot of clarity is lost, the bass is non-existant, excessive high-end, no mid or low. Obviously too loud things distort, but at a reasonably "loud" volume everything sounds well balanced. All-in-all it sounds pretty good. I guess it depends on your taste, honestly 90% of the car stereo installs I here from Circuit City or Best Buy sound like complete crap. 2 huge subwoofers bumping away as pieces of the car are rattling off, w/ that typical smiley face EQ setting:
All highs all lows no mid:

. .
. .
. .
. .
.


Anyways, thanks for all the help.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

why'd you buy a Sony HU?

You have pics of the install?


----------

